#ubuntu-sa 2011-04-19
<cdbs> Assalam alaikum everyone
<cdbs> How are we all doing it today?
<cdbs> And welcome jussi to the channel, its always nice to have someone from the LoCo council on a LoCo channel :)
<jussi> cdbs: Im not on the loco council...
<cdbs> jussi: s/loco council/irc council/
<jussi> cdbs: Anyway, the reason Im here is a practical one - Im looking to find a open source arabic font - can you point me at any?
<cdbs> jussi: hmm, /me is not the right person for that
<cdbs> S4RY: You know any open source arabic fonts?
<jussi> S4RY:  ^^^
<jussi> oh
<jussi> :D
<cdbs> jussi: Tried googling?
<jussi> cdbs: yes, and I fail
<jussi> feel free to point out my google deficiencies though
<cdbs> S4RY isn't around for most of the time AFAIK
<cdbs> jussi: Unfortunately the Arahic sphere of the world hasn't been hit with open source magic yet :)
<cdbs> *;(
<cdbs> *:(
<S4RY> Assalamu alykum ,
<S4RY> jussi, Have you checked with Arabeyes Project.
<jussi> S4RY: found some :) http://www.wazu.jp/gallery/Fonts_Arabic.html
<S4RY> Okay good , because Arabeyes.org didn't open here.
